# How will your team stack up?



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

Invitation to The Fray
Nine 6-lane continuous rail tracks 
Teams from around the Country
Compete in 90 to 100 heats in one day
Teams or Individuals invited
March 5-7, 2015
Ferndale CA

http://thefrayinferndale.com/

Richard
707-496-4475


----------



## tjcdas (Oct 6, 2004)

Make the Dash legal---make the racing cheaper? What are your thoughts Richard?


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

As a non-racer I don't have a dog in this fight but it has been interesting to watch the evolution of the Dash. I guess I see it more from the Fray guys point of view, there seems to be a nearly endless supply of NOS Aurora T-jet chassis for around $15 each judging by what I see at shows and on eBay and it seems (again, from a non-racers poin of view) like there is no reason to "dilute" the Fray field with new stuff. Can't there just be a separate class for the Dash? I know there is way more to it than that, but not knowing the intricacies it doesn't seem like the Dash is significantly cheaper than a NOS Aurora.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't like politics on message boards. But I'm gonna wade in once then shut up.

About 5 years ago at my home 1:1 speedway, our Street Stock division consisted mainly of mid 70"s Nova/Venturas. But the rules stated body panels had to be stock and those Nova quarter panels and such were getting hard to come by. 

Then the track introduced current Camaro/Challenger/Mustang style bodies in fiberglass that were sized to fit on those old Nova frames. They looked good, were reasonably priced, and would change the look of the division way way for the better. So they told the boys they had a couple seasons to upgrade.

The guys that screamed the loudest were the guys who'd been hoarding Nova bodies and had garages full of doors and quarter panels. Everyone else thought the new fiberglass was awesome. And now in 2015 we have a really amazing Super Stock division full of Camaros, Challengers and Mustangs.

This sounds sorta like that. 

Except the powers that be are catering to the guys who'd be doing the screaming.

And I think its funny that they have been referring to slim stance Tjets as "nostalgia cars" when the entire FRAY deal is centered around having to use an antique chassis....a LITERAL antique chassis.



asennafan said:


> I know there is way more to it than that, but not knowing the intricacies it doesn't seem like the Dash is significantly cheaper than a NOS Aurora.


Its not...maybe the bare chassis is a little cheaper...but setting up a car isn't much cheaper. The problem is that if the DASH is successful, it will bring down the price of the antiques.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

The Dash chassis ARE legal.......for the IROC race.

At least, they are in the building in race trim.

I think it's a great way to introduce them to the stalwart Fray contingent. They can see and drive them if they want to, and also compare and contrast the two.

Give it a little time.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Shadow, I wasn't trying to stir up any politics I was just wondering why it was a big deal to make the Dash legal when there were seemingly plenty of original cars around at a similar cost, but I can see a time when the originals are not so easy to find and climb in price.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Dash Super Stock*

I bet legalizing the Dash cars will be a the hot topic at the Fray this year. It will be interesting to see what most racers think. I'm also sure that the attendees will carry some serious weight with their opinions; and so it should be. I'm sure Richard will listening closely.
S


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Serge, is the Dash legal for any FRHO classes? I have Dashes but no T-Jets or AW's and would like to build a couple cars for next time I can get to a race in Denver, would hate to beat David with his own car again....


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Frho*

Yes, FRHO has made the Dash products legal in every class. Even the three lam arm is a legal substitution in "Spec class", although the chassis still need to be AW/JL/Playing Mantis. 
I am currently building six brand new Dash cars in Super Stock trim for this years IROC at the Fray. Personally, I'm very happy with the results. I think having other teams try these cars is the best way to get people interested. 
I remember being pressured at a young age, to eat Antelope livers and hearts, maybe that's why I don't like them much any more! LOL
S


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

The Fray is the Fray. You pays your money and takes your chances, as they say. And yeah, unless you are a VERY good racer, you will get your "blank" handed to you no matter what car you try to field. It's not about the car. It's an event with the world's top drivers. The Fray is the ultimate IROC style race with 80 or 90 heats in a single day. Can your car survive? Can you? Can you pull off a win? How about 90 wins? These guys are that good.

As Paul LeMat's character John Milner says, "Driving is serious business."

Cheers!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Agreed, Super8. But no matter what gets handed to me, it's worth it just to see how far we can go!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

smalltime said:


> The Dash chassis ARE legal.......for the IROC race.
> 
> At least, they are in the building in race trim.
> 
> ...


After reviewing all the posts on the subject and reconsidering my original opinion I think smalltime is right. Give it time.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

smalltime said:


> The Dash chassis ARE legal.......for the IROC race.
> 
> At least, they are in the building in race trim.
> 
> ...


OK, here's what I need from the HO community. I need video footage of cars in the IROC race that are running Dash Arms, and from other races of cars running Dash Magnets or Dash Shoes.

The purpose:

The slimline chassis and initial selection of bodies will be funded through a crownfunding project, most likely on Kickstarter. The video footage will be used in part for the video portion of the campaign and will in essence show the early success in the release of the T-Dash chassis so that contributors can see some of the products Dash has produced in the past. This will go a long was to ease fears of contributing to this project since we already have a history of good products.

Any help anyone can give with supplying any race footage home track footage, etc will be greatly appreciated!

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I can send you 2 hours of footage if my buddy will burn it to disc.We ran 7 dash chassis just having fun and tweaking.We even did a new vs old out of the box compare.If your interested let me know.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I can send you 2 hours of footage if my buddy will burn it to disc.We ran 7 dash chassis just having fun and tweaking.We even did a new vs old out of the box compare.If your interested let me know.


anything you can send would be helpful!

thanks.

Dan


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dash*

I have 6 dash chassis iv just put 4 of them under the ford demo derby wagons we run here. and I bought 5 dash arms from tommy stumpf at the nov slotcar show here in nw ind.
had problems with tires and pick ups falling off. I put slot tech pickups on and no more falling off.


----------

